# Help me find recipe using cream of shrimp



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*There was a recipe on here a while back using "Cream of Shrimp" soup over fish then bake it... Where is it ???*


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Catfish supreme 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107456


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

For by Danny

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zd9wq7dz4v27otz/Fish Turbans Florentine.jpg.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Thanks guys !!! I have been wanting to try this.*


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It is awesome!


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been looking for the cream of shrimp soup ever since I first saw the original post. Can someone tell me who makes it and who carries it locally?


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I am thinking it is Campbels


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

frank n texas said:


> I am thinking it is Campbels


It's Campbell's. The Kroger by me carries it as does the HEB.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Food Town stores in Baytown carry it.

This is the best recipe ever !!!!!!!......thanks again Brother !


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wife found it at Pearland/Dixie Farm Rd. Walmart.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

I make [crawfish] Etouffee from cream of shrimp...not bad with some fish.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/darwells--crawfish-etouffee-recipe/index.html


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

HEB carries it. My wife did some drum filets in this recipe last week and whew boy you better loosen your belt beforehand!!! That stuff is tasty!!!


----------

